# laptop screen



## al (May 10, 2002)

toshiba laptop with winders 7, was watching youtube vidios and dw dec ided the screen needed a cleaning ,soo while I answereed mother natures call, the screen got sprayed with windex. It's cleen now but only half of it has writing or pictures. IS the moniter fried? All visible images are discolored. 
Thanks in advance. AL


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I can't answer but ... 50 - 50 mix Vinegar and distilled water works well, sorry for your trouble


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If it doesn't correct on its own in three days, you fried it. Expensive lesson.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You can replace the laptop screen. I almost did this with my old computer but then I just decided that the little ding I had on the side was something I could live with. Before you dive in, verify price and availability and also find a very good tutorial that shows you how to do this. If you feel you can handle it, then go for it. Otherwise, take it in or replace.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, if you can, verify that it's actually the screen that's bad. It's possible that it could be a video card gone bad or a connector gone bad or partially unplugged. 

Most laptops have a place to plug in an aux monitor or a second monitor. If you get a normal picture on the second monitor you can pretty much be sure the video card is ok. If you get the same weird screen on the second monitor, it's probably not your laptop monitor. 

If replacing a laptop monitor is something you can do yourself, it's probably not too difficult to get a replacement. Look at cost and shipping, though, as they can be pretty expensive. 

My wife had a cheap laptop that she dropped and messed up the screen. The best price I could get for just the screen was about 1/3 of the price of a brand new laptop. Ouch. We opted for the brand new laptop. The old one still works just fine (other than the laptop monitor) if I plug in another monitor. It's in storage right now and I may steal some parts off of it at some point, maybe the memory and the hard drive, perhaps even the DVD drive, don't know. 

Good luck!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Bellyman said:


> The old one still works just fine (other than the laptop monitor) if I plug in another monitor. It's in storage right now and I may steal some parts off of it at some point, maybe the memory and the hard drive, perhaps even the DVD drive, don't know.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, I forgot to mention, you can a very nice external monitor for a little over $100. In fact, that is what I use on my new laptop. I got an AOC monitor for $110. I can actually read what is on the screen!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> You can replace the laptop screen. I almost did this with my old computer but then I just decided that the little ding I had on the side was something I could live with. Before you dive in, verify price and availability and also find a very good tutorial that shows you how to do this. If you feel you can handle it, then go for it. Otherwise, take it in or replace.


I've had good luck sourcing used laptop screens at eBay. Going price for a used one is about $50. Search at Google for instructions on replacing your particular laptop screen.


----------



## al (May 10, 2002)

First off, I want to thank you all that responded, hooked up a flat screen monitor and alls well with that. Going to waite a couple more days to see if it will dry out on its own. Searching e-bay as we speak. Thanks again for all the ideas and you-all have a great and safe weekend. 

Al


----------



## al (May 10, 2002)

Update on the laptop. I found a vidio on youtube for replaceing the moniter screen. It looked about as complicated a job as replaceing the paper roll in the out house. Found a used one on amazon for $79.00 plus shipping, then found a new one from Toshiba for $99.00 shipping included, so went that way. Got that puppy in three days, installed it in about fifteen minutes and bingo, back in business. Thanks again to all that responded with ideas and help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

al said:


> Update on the laptop. I found a vidio on youtube for replaceing the moniter screen. It looked about as complicated a job as replaceing the paper roll in the out house. Found a used one on amazon for $79.00 plus shipping, then found a new one from Toshiba for $99.00 shipping included, so went that way. Got that puppy in three days, installed it in about fifteen minutes and bingo, back in business. Thanks again to all that responded with ideas and help.


Excellent! You paid a little more than I wish you had to for the replacement part, but still a good result.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Great! $100 for a decent used (repaired) computer beats spending $300 - $400 on a new one. Plus, the experience was good to have for the next time you have to tear into a computer.


----------

